# Kultura > Folklori shqiptar >  Ku mund të gjej veshje tradicionale popullore?

## barElohim

Pershendetje!

Nuk e di nese drejtohem ne vendin e duhur ne forum por mendoj se dikush do kete ketu ndonje informacion.
Jemi nje grup shqiptaresh qe interesohemi per veshje popullore, kryesisht te laberise por edhe te krahinave te tjera.
Nese dikush ketu ne forum di dicka se ku mund te gjejme ndoshta ndonje punishte per keto veshje ku te kete dhe cmime te arsyeshme do te na ndihmonte shume.

faleminderit te gjitheve!

----------


## Jack Watson

Ne Tirane ke plote dyqane qe shesin veshje popullore cilesore. Te rruga e Durresit keni shume dyqane qe i ofrojne. Edhe te Labrise ka, besoj.

----------


## EkOnOmIsTi

ke sa te duash sidomos ne korce i ke me shumice

----------


## barElohim

Ju faleminderit qe te dyve!

Ne Korce nuk kemi vajtur por per sa i perket Tiranes cmimet jane shume te larta 
sepse kane qellime turistike.

Ajo qe po perpiqemi te gjejme eshte ndonje punishte ne ndonje fshat ndoshta
qe qep per ndonje asambel apo per arsye te tjera kulturore.


sido qofte faleminderit!

----------


## MaDaBeR

Ne Shqiperi ka me bollek veshje tradicionale popullore. Ne Tirane ka me bollek veshje popullore te te gjitha krahinave e ne veçanti te Shqiperise se mesme. Per veshjet e jugut mund te shohesh ne Korçe dhe ne Vlore ndersa per te veriut ne Kruje ne tregun e kalase ka pothuajse te gjitha llojet e veshjeve te krahines se veriut.

----------


## barElohim

Po ishte e mundur dhe keni dicka konkrete, ndonje numer telefoni apo adrese,
ma shkruani ju lutem.

faleminderit!

----------


## ildushja

> Pershendetje!
> 
> Nuk e di nese drejtohem ne vendin e duhur ne forum por mendoj se dikush do kete ketu ndonje informacion.
> Jemi nje grup shqiptaresh qe interesohemi per veshje popullore, kryesisht te laberise por edhe te krahinave te tjera.
> Nese dikush ketu ne forum di dicka se ku mund te gjejme ndoshta ndonje punishte per keto veshje ku te kete dhe cmime te arsyeshme do te na ndihmonte shume.
> 
> faleminderit te gjitheve!



Ne Kruje, Korce, TR ke plot... vendet e tjera si di se nuk para shkoj...

----------


## bledi_nga_kruja

Une jam nje zoteri nga Kruja dhe zoteroj veshje popullore te cilat jane te punuara me dore kryesisht te Shqiperise se mesme per meshkuj dhe femra me dimensione dhe permasa te ndryshme dhe me modele te ndryshme me cmime shume te arsyeshme. per cdo informacion te me telefononi dhe te dergoni mesazh ne kete numer telefoni 0683027229 ose 0693033962 ose me shkruani tek bledibob15@hotmail.com. adresa jone ne kruje eshte lagja "hoxhe" siper stadiumit  
faleminderit

----------


## ildushja

Flm per informacionet, do te kontaktoj kur te jem ne Shqiperi.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## bledi_nga_kruja

Kontaktimi ne lidhje me kerkesen per veshjet popullore (kostumet kombetare te shqiperise se mesme) te cilat ne i disponojme ne punishten tone duhet te behet sa me i shpejte per arsye se punimi i tyre eshte i lidhur me nje varg procesesh qe ta diktojne nje gje te tille. ju konfirmojme edhe nje here numrin e telefonit ku mund te kontaktojme per me gjate 0683027229. 
ju faleminderit  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Ali Baba Tepele

Kush mund të më dërgojë dy kostume kombëtare të zonës së Labërisë.tel.0030.6932.849.587

----------


## flory80

> Ne Tirane ke plote dyqane qe shesin veshje popullore cilesore. Te rruga e Durresit keni shume dyqane qe i ofrojne. Edhe te Labrise ka, besoj.


Unë i kontrollova të gjitha këto dyqanë në Janar por të gjitha ishin Imitacione shumë bajate. Fustanella për shembull ishte si fustan grash, thjesht një fustan i gjerë me një copë të zakonshme puliestër dhe skishte asgjë të përbashkët me Fustanellën e Toskërisë ose siç njihet ndryshe Fustanella me 400 palë.
Qeleshe të Jugut as që egzistonin fare. Xhamadanët ishin për turp dhe pa shije.
Unë gjeta disa veshje origjinale vetëm në dyqanin e Muzeut Kombëtar por vetëm nga krahinat e Veriut. Desha të blija një xhamadan edhe kur mora vesh çmimin ika me vrap. 600 Euro për një xhamadan

----------


## altint71

Neper dyqne ke imitim te thjeshta e me materiale qe te lejne shume per te deshiruar,sido se mund te jap nje keshill *tek sheshi vjeter avni rustemi ne tiran fillimi rruges hoxha tasim ke nje dyqan te madh (eshte Krutane)ka shum zgjedhje,e nga ketu qe blejne dhe dyqanet e tjera qe shesin me pakice ne tiran.*Aty i bleva dhe un nje  veshje me Tirq:kujdes jelekun eshte me i rendesishmi insisto per nje te punuar bukur.....edhe per patallonat meri ato me cope me te trash.
Kemisha len per te deshiruar si dhe punimet dhe cilesia e koplet veshjes po per 100mij lek smund te pretendosh me shume.
Mos u habit per cmimet nje kostum origjinal mund te shkoj dhe 800euro e po ta dhan.

----------


## Bamba

Ne Kruje. Edhe pse punimet jane ne pergjithsi te dobet, nuk u kushtojne fare vemendje.

----------


## Kledian

Kostumet popullore ne shqiperi ndahen ne disa standarte,varet se perse i doni,per qellim koleksioni do tu sygjeroja kostume te qendisur me fije ari te cilet i perkasin familjeme te pasura shqiptare dhe jane te trasheguara neper breza,por kane cemime te larta,kurse kostumet tradicionale te cilet riprodhohen ne ditet e sotme jane kthyher ne funksion komercial te plot dhe ato i gjeni ne tregjet e qyteteve te medha,per te paren mund tu sygjeroj kontakt

----------


## Kledian

Kostumet popullore ne shqiperi ndahen ne disa standarte,varet se perse i doni,per qellim koleksioni do tu sygjeroja kostume te qendisur me fije ari te cilet i perkasin familjeme te pasura shqiptare dhe jane te trasheguara neper breza,por kane cemime te larta,kurse kostumet tradicionale te cilet riprodhohen ne ditet e sotme jane kthyher ne funksion komercial te plot dhe ato i gjeni ne tregjet e qyteteve te medha,per te paren mund tu sygjeroj kontakt

----------


## Ediblue

> Kostumet popullore ne shqiperi ndahen ne disa standarte,varet se perse i doni,per qellim koleksioni do tu sygjeroja kostume te qendisur me fije ari te cilet i perkasin familjeme te pasura shqiptare dhe jane te trasheguara neper breza,por kane cemime te larta,kurse kostumet tradicionale te cilet riprodhohen ne ditet e sotme jane kthyher ne funksion komercial te plot dhe ato i gjeni ne tregjet e qyteteve te medha,per te paren mund tu sygjeroj kontakt


Pershendetje Kledian, jam i interesuar per veshje femrash tradicionale, kam pak urgjence! Faliminderit 069-7654056.

----------


## Xhezair uka

Ckemi jam Xhezairi uka NGA kuksi ku mind gjej veshje traditional te vjeter NGA kuksi falimderit shume numri asht +44786156583

----------

